# 1992 jeep wrangler yj air shocks ??



## rfwins

Does any one know the correct monroe part # for the front air shocks for a 1992 jeep yj

and also the rear (salt spreader) i tried searching and found a couple confusing post's

thanks for any help!!!


----------



## rfwins

also were is the best place to find them?


----------



## theplowmeister

according to Gabriel's web sight the rear take Hi-Jacker 49222
In my 91 YJ(same as your 92) I used Hi-Jacker 49196 in the front. 

Where to get them either them or cross reference them to Monroe. pep boys, adap , napa,
autozone, carquest.....


----------



## rfwins

plowmeister

thank you,,, just askin twice, so i install once ,if you know what i meen
the rear #'s match's what i found but the front are tough to figure out!
THANKS AGAIN.......


----------



## '76cj5

I used Monroe Air Max I got at NAPA. http://www.monroe.com/products/mp_detail.asp?cat=0&detail=Max Air
Some of these are rated up to 1200# lot more than my Dana 35 bearings can support. 
Remember it's not just the springs but the wheel bearings have to support the load as well.

Since I have a lift on mine I had to go with thier fitting Chart.: http://www.monroe.com/catalog_lookup/misc_app_docs/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf
Just Go to NAPA and they will get you the right one for your YJ.

My shock number probably would not do you any good since it's on a CJ wth a 2-1/2" lift. I think mine a F150 application.
Compressed:14.125" Extended: 23.000"
Looks like you can get up to 11.25" travel.


----------



## jeepwannab

my local monroe told me they dont have any thing that would work, 6" lift on a yj, then **LISTEN TO THIS** if i do find something that i can get to work, plowing with them voids the warrrnty, HUH??, ither he was a new employee or i was seeing the pic on the flyer with a truck + snow plow on it in my head, next time im going in and not using the phone, also any other good ideas on cheap ways to fix my sag problem when plowing?? thanks


----------



## theplowmeister

Sooo a saggy 6" lift equils...... a 4" lift what tires and gears are you running?


----------



## jeepwannab

last year on that jeep i ran the 31x10.50 bfg mt's (sounds dumb but we get a ton of lake effect and i was always getting stuck with the snow tires but with these i could dig my self out, worked great execpt on ice) and the junk 373's with a locker in the rear, 500lbs of sand bags, i got lucky and didnt break much but a few sets of wheel joints, ball joints, and cooked the auto tranny, broke the plow frame a few times from bashing snow banks at 40mph, the lift was a 4" leaf and 2" shackel, rite now im building another yj to use this year and debaiting on going over board by putting a set of 60's i got laying around under it, you think im getting ahead of my self doing this? plowing with my jeep started as just a plow truck to do my driveway then bogger for summer, and now i have 3 and a 1 ton gas pig with about 30 accounts


----------



## theplowmeister

Try some Blizzak snow tires they are way WAY better than mt's. With traction you wont HAVE to hit snow banks so hard. you are braking way to much stuff. I plow 76 accounts (only 15 times a year) but have broke 0 in 2 years (now I jinxed myself)


----------



## jeepwannab

wow, from like nov. to march i plow at least that a week, seriously, i had those snow tires from sams club, and they were worst than the mt's, on the other jeeps i had/have some bfg a.t's, and wrangler a.t's but the mt's worked the best, i wish i had 76 accounts, that'd be almost $1,000 every time it snowed, and now we'll both be breaking everything all winter, (just kidding, i hope)


----------



## theplowmeister

Bridgstone Blizzak tires?


----------



## jeepwannab

snowtrackers or something close to that, they were only like $55 a tire, we got our first snow fall today, just a flurry for a few min. then disapeared


----------

